# The Turing Club--RTX 20xx and 16xx Owners Lounge



## xkm1948 (Oct 17, 2018)

So here is mine in all of its Turing glory (with the old dog FuryX in the background of course).









Some useful tools for Turing owners:

EVGA 130% Power Limit BIOS:
https://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GeForce-RTX-2080-Ti-2080-XCXC-Ultra-BIOS-Update-m2858793.aspx


EVGA Free Trim kit for 2080 Owners:
https://www.evga.com/articles/01262/evga-trim-kit-promotion/


Afterburner Beta with Turing OC scanner:
http://download.msi.com/uti_exe/vga/MSIAfterburnerSetup_4.6.0.zip


EVGA X1 for Turing OC with OC scanner:
https://www.evga.com/precisionx1/


What OC scanner does for you is find most stable overclock automatically. it may restart during the scan so make sure you uncheck " apply settings on startup" until you have obtained a successful scanning:





Current Turing BIOS collection from TPU:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...del=&interface=&memType=GDDR6&memSize=&since=


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 17, 2018)

Proud owner of a Palit RTX 2080 Ti Gaming Pro OC


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 17, 2018)

I found MSI Afterburner to be better in terms of OC stability. EVGA X1 is going through a lot of betas. Hopefully by 1.0.0 it can be fairly good, or at least on par with MSI AB.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 31, 2019)

I'll join the club with my MSI Gaming Trio RTX 2080, clock speeds 2100/15800 temps around 55-60 (custom fan curve max 70%)


----------



## londiste (Jan 31, 2019)

Gainward Geforce RTX 2080 Phoenix GS
Definitely needed one with a 2 slot cooler and not too long.

1815MHz out-of-box is nice, OC scanner found a curve with +83MHz or so on top of that.
Manually I could push it farther but with +150MHz started seeing instability here and there.
VRAM is so far fine with 15000MT/s.

At full load runs fans up to a little over 2000 RPM to keep temps at around 75C.
Runs at 1950 +-50MHz, not bad given the cramped conditions I stuck it in.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 31, 2019)

Owner of a EVGA RTX 2070 Ultra XC


----------



## Hockster (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm in.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 1, 2019)

Owner of an Asus Dual RTX 2080 TI soon to be water cooled. Will update with pics.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks to the OP for starting the club, I'm joining in too! I have an Asus ROG Strix 2080 Ti Black Ops edition. Only 500 of this cards were ever made:
























Congrats to all of you for your cards, they all rock!


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh dear.

I said on principle I wouldn't buy an RTX 2080ti because of the price. Then AMD released a second rate (literally) card for £700. This clearly shows the path of future pricing from both camps, therefore, next gen will also be £1000+ for top end. 

So, I just bought an MSI Duke 2080ti (for a lot less than OcUK are charging).

I'll post pics when I have it (Tuesday). 

I can make funds back on the sale of my 1080ti with waterblock and a 4k 32" Gsync monitor.


----------



## Mescalamba (Feb 9, 2019)

I hope it wont become dead GPU owners club soon..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 9, 2019)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks to the OP for starting the club, I'm joining in too! I have an Asus ROG Strix 2080 Ti Black Ops edition. Only 500 of this cards were ever made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Call me weird but them giving away CoD with an RTX card is just something that I find awkward.... I remember some years back (probably around the time of the ATi 9600s or before that) when the industry was going bat shit crazy about the new texture and lighting effects/features, volumetric smoke -- all that fancy shit etc etc and graphic cards would come bundled with these new games that made use of the new tech just so you had something to enjoy or show off with your new graphics card.

Over the years this has been somewhat watered down but at least back in the days when graphic cards came bundled with Tomb Raider, Thief, Prince Of Persia, Delta Force, Project: IGI, F.E.A.R, Far Cry 1, Crysis 1, Supreme Commander etc etc *SO MANY GREAT GAMES*, you sure as hell knew that you were in for an awesome ride because you had something that would push your new graphics card to or close to its limits. Bundled games were something you would keep and not sell off for $30-40 like a 'CashBack' or 'MIR' coupon.

$1500 graphics card - yeah, lets bundle a shitty console port with it that any $100-180 graphics card can run sufficiently well. I know im ranting but this has triggered the f**k out of me.

Im mean sure, Its a promotion. But they could of at least bundled a game that supported RTX out of the box or had it coming in the future. Maybe if they had bundled it with something like BF:V then maybe i wouldnt be so irate about it, I mean fair enough that you might not want it because its made by EA but at least that game supports RTX so if you wanted to keep the game to have a play around with your $1500 investment then that would be totally alright. You might not like or want the game but at least they gave you something to show off the prowess of your graphics card....


Know what im saying??

/Rant

Im gonna go and down a whisky now.,, Maybe im just too old fashioned


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 10, 2019)

So far OCing on my GPU isn’t the highest

Got the Core upto 2040MHz on the Core and 1850MHz on the VRAM


----------



## Mescalamba (Feb 10, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Call me weird but them giving away CoD with an RTX card is just something that I find awkward.... I remember some years back (probably around the time of the ATi 9600s or before that) when the industry was going bat shit crazy about the new texture and lighting effects/features, volumetric smoke -- all that fancy shit etc etc and graphic cards would come bundled with these new games that made use of the new tech just so you had something to enjoy or show off with your new graphics card.
> 
> Over the years this has been somewhat watered down but at least back in the days when graphic cards came bundled with Tomb Raider, Thief, Prince Of Persia, Delta Force, Project: IGI, F.E.A.R, Far Cry 1, Crysis 1, Supreme Commander etc etc *SO MANY GREAT GAMES*, you sure as hell knew that you were in for an awesome ride because you had something that would push your new graphics card to or close to its limits. Bundled games were something you would keep and not sell off for $30-40 like a 'CashBack' or 'MIR' coupon.
> 
> ...



Its more like Acti-Blizz probably paid nVidia to actually bundle it. They bit crazy about marketing and reaching "everyone" with their products. Their business strategy is sometimes a bit strange. Something like throwing away money a lot of times. CoD definitely doesnt make sense with RTX.

Also I can buy RTX 2080 Ti with Anthem and Battlefield V, which especially in BF5 makes more sense.


As for my previous post of "low quality", I think worrying about memory/IMC longevity in case of RTX is pretty valid. For me its enough valid to actually not being too keen on getting RTX 2080. Sure I do have 2 years warranty, but I prefer to keep GPUs bit longer than just 2 years. Also its easier to sell living GPU. 

 Only positive thing is that most dead RTX so far was dead really fast, so everything that lasts 2 years will probably survive longer. Probably.


----------



## Hockster (Feb 10, 2019)

I can run almost everything with +150 on the core, results in pretty steady 2100MHz, and +500 on the memory. A couple benchmarks don't like +150 but run fine at +125.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 10, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Call me weird but them giving away CoD with an RTX card is just something that I find awkward.... I remember some years back (probably around the time of the ATi 9600s or before that) when the industry was going bat shit crazy about the new texture and lighting effects/features, volumetric smoke -- all that fancy shit etc etc and graphic cards would come bundled with these new games that made use of the new tech just so you had something to enjoy or show off with your new graphics card.
> 
> Over the years this has been somewhat watered down but at least back in the days when graphic cards came bundled with Tomb Raider, Thief, Prince Of Persia, Delta Force, Project: IGI, F.E.A.R, Far Cry 1, Crysis 1, Supreme Commander etc etc *SO MANY GREAT GAMES*, you sure as hell knew that you were in for an awesome ride because you had something that would push your new graphics card to or close to its limits. Bundled games were something you would keep and not sell off for $30-40 like a 'CashBack' or 'MIR' coupon.
> 
> ...



Totally get what you’re saying, don’t care one bit about Black Ops 4, I installed it, loaded it once, and never played it again.

The only reason I got this card was I kept waiting for them to restock the O11G version of the Strix 2080 Ti, but it would never be in stock, then one morning this card was in stock for like 20 minutes, it uses the same binned chip, and it was actually $100 less than the regular OC version, so I bought right before it ran out of stock. It was $1299 with a gift card I had, not $1500 btw 

I like the camo pattern on it, and it came with three “free” games: BO4, BF5 and Anthem, so it was just the cherry on top to get those games with it.

Cheers 



the54thvoid said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> I said on principle I wouldn't buy an RTX 2080ti because of the price. Then AMD released a second rate (literally) card for £700. This clearly shows the path of future pricing from both camps, therefore, next gen will also be £1000+ for top end.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club mate, can’t wait for your pics


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 10, 2019)

Well, I will be getting Metro Exodus and it is apparently releasing with DLSS support and some RT. Just gotta wait now for Ryzen 2 in Summer, to get a higher frequency.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 12, 2019)

Not installed yet but looking forward to an H2O free system. I need to remove the old, awesome 1080ti and it's complexity of angles before I can try out the Duke.









And running Superposition, clocks boosting to 1900-2000 without any overclock applied.

No coil whine, fans stupidly quiet.

Hope I'm not back here in two weeks with issues! But, that being said, I'm not even going to bother OC'ing if it hits 2Ghz on its own.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 17, 2019)

No loves for the 2060 folks ?


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 22, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> No loves for the 2060 folks ?


Riiiight? Whats with that?


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 22, 2019)

Can @xkm1948 change the title? All RTX Turing welcome, surely.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 22, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> Can @xkm1948 change the title? All RTX Turing welcome, surely.



I cannot. I will PM one of the mods.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 22, 2019)

Added a measly +60 to core last night and during Metro Exodus, the clocks stayed around 1965Mhz. Temps at 71 degrees with fans pretty damn quiet. 

I'm not touching the memory, just in case. Have to say, Metro looks absolutely awesome and the lighting from the Ray Tracing (on ultra) is pretty damn atmospheric.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 22, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> No loves for the 2060 folks ?




https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-little-turing-club-–-rtx-2060-owners.252438/


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 26, 2019)

Title changed folks! Welcome all turing owners!



the54thvoid said:


> Added a measly +60 to core last night and during Metro Exodus, the clocks stayed around 1965Mhz. Temps at 71 degrees with fans pretty damn quiet.
> 
> I'm not touching the memory, just in case. Have to say, Metro looks absolutely awesome and the lighting from the Ray Tracing (on ultra) is pretty damn atmospheric.



Try the OC scanner. Quite useful.

@OneMoar Come back bro, the club name now reflects all Turing cards.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 28, 2019)

One thing I noticed using OC scanner:

If I max out the power limit and 100%, the OC scanner actually results in a worse V/F curve than default power limit and default fan. Weird. Anyone experience this too?

Also any of you 1660Ti owners tried OC scanner yet?


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 28, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> One thing I noticed using OC scanner:
> 
> If I max out the power limit and 100%, the OC scanner actually results in a worse V/F curve than default power limit and default fan. Weird. Anyone experience this too?
> 
> Also any of you 1660Ti owners tried OC scanner yet?


according to msi ab oc scanner must be run at the defaults


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 28, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> according to msi ab oc scanner must be run at the defaults



Ahh that make sense now.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 28, 2019)

Well, since we're all sharing the same bus now I'll join in. New RTX 2060 owner, here. Nabbed an Asus Strix 2060 OC. I wanted the best 1080p GPU upgrade I could get to replace my very, very cheap used RX 580 stopgap and last until my next monitor upgrade in maybe a coupla years, possibly longer depending on how the card holds up. Wanted to buy new this time. Think it'll fit the bill. Thus far performance on AAA titles has been flawless with everything pretty much maxed. And with the beefy cooler on this card, it runs pretty quiet while boosting up to ~2ghz. No need to OC, I guess. Pretty sweet to have a lower-msrp card that, with the factory OC, gives you at least 1070ti-like levels of performance, sometimes even trades blows with a stock 1080, and still runs cool/quiet. Probably the only thing in this build I don't get the urge to mess with. Happy to let it go and do good on its own.

Never had a Strix card - always wanted one because I like the unique and evil, borg-like look they have and they're always really well made, but I couldn't justify the markup to next-tier levels. This time it was $399 over all of the $350 two-fans so I said what the hell and went for the fancy, marked-up one with the sharp looks and nice cooler, seeing as how I'm keeping it for awhile. I think the founders was actualy going for more at the time. When you're already dropping a few hundred, $50 more isn't really THAT much to have something significantly nicer. It's not like it costs ridiculously more than a base model. While the 2070 base models are still kind of overpriced by comparison and NOS 10-series aren't even competitive for most models I'd actually want.

Zero regrets buying it. Coming from an RX 580 with a really basic, small 2-fan cooler, having a much faster, and especially much better built card is a wonderful change. It really is a pretty nice card across the board. No whine, no fan noise, no sag, quality components, really solid and high-performing cooler, and distinctive look.

I suppose a used 1070ti could've also been a way to go, but sometimes you just feel like being picky and buying a brand new card. 1660 ti would've been alright, too. But even if I knew about that when I bought my 2060 (maybe 2 days before 1660 ti news started dropping lol,) I'd still rather have had one of the nicer versions of the better card for that price difference... ...even though I don't care much about DLSS or RTX. Just glad to finally have something appealing to me as an option that I can fully throw down on and feel good about doing it. With how the market's been, I've found it hard to justify the price of base or mid-level versions of cards that would perform as I like, let alone the premium version of one. They got me with the 2060. As far as new cards go I feel like I didn't spend too, too much and got everything I wanted in a really nice package. A case of need for total satisfaction outweighing desire to save a little money. Besides, everyone knows you never save money buying a new GPU anymore, so why try?


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 28, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> One thing I noticed using OC scanner:
> 
> If I max out the power limit and 100%, the OC scanner actually results in a worse V/F curve than default power limit and default fan. Weird. Anyone experience this too?
> 
> Also any of you 1660Ti owners tried OC scanner yet?



I'm on a very modest manual OC. Just +60 on core. The power limit is only 111% on my card so not a lot of headroom. Not touched memory (Samsung, surprisingly). No issues with card but haven't really pushed a hard OC. 

Boosts above 1900 in everything so far. Crappy PUBG can go as high as 2060 but is meaningless as game engine is horrendous. Metro runs average around 1935.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 3, 2019)

Afterburner 4.6.0 beta15 and latest nvidia driver. Using custom fan curve I can OC with +180 and pass the scanner stability test. Been running VR ~4hrs straight in this settings without issue.


----------



## Hockster (Mar 4, 2019)

OC scanner doesn't activate on my card. It's there but the button does nothing.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2019)

Can I be part of the club?


----------



## flmatter (Mar 4, 2019)

So far I have been rather happy with my MSI GTX1660Ti Gaming X. My wife got it for me yesterday and I have been gaming pretty hard with it. Cool quiet - really quiet


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 14, 2019)

Well, I thought I was going to join the club, but my MSI Duke 2070 just crapped out on me. It played games great for the 2 times I was able to use it and I was using the 419.17 driver.. Games started crashing Friday night. My wife and I had to visit her Grandmother over the weekend. So, I didn't have time to start playing around with it until Monday. Everything I read pointed to rolling back to 417.71.. I did that and it did not fix my problem. Next, I reinstalled my OS then the driver and it still crashed. About 30 minutes after I installed the OS I started noticing green artifacts on different places on both of my monitors. I didn't have my third monitor connected.  I was waiting on my 3rd displayport cable to come in. So, now I have to send my card back to Amazon for a refund... Great..

Looking at GPU-Z I did find that my card uses Micron memory. I'm really thinking about pulling the trigger on *this 2070*, but is it worth trying to see if I get Samsung memory? Either way what do you guys think?

*EDIT: Wow, I haven't been as active lately, but now that I'm starting to be more active I see a lot of threads on this subject. I should have researched it better before buying, but I would hope that most bug would have been solved by now. It seems both Micron and Samsung memory on these cards are affected.*


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 22, 2019)

EVGA X1 is still kinda buggy for overclocking. I only recommend using it to set the RGB color of your 2070. And yes once set you can uninstall the X1 and it will retain that color. 

I highly recommend using Afterburner latest version for OC. Also it is NOT recommended to touch the voltage slider at all.

To OC I recommend using the Afterburner OC Scanner: First set up a custom fan curve (or not). Then just run the OC scanner. After scan is complete you click "apply" immediately to save your new V/F curve. Make sure when using OC scanner, DO NOT touch power or temp limit as OC scanner is meant to run with default power/temp settings. After you get your new V/F curve you can max out your power slider.

After core OC is done you can move onto VRAM OC. Use GPU-Z to check your VRAM maker. Generally if it is Micron I recommend start from +250MHz in afterburner and do not exceed 750MHz. If it is Samsung start from +400MHz and do not exceed +1000.

Good luck playing with your new EVGA card! Make sure to register your card for warranty and free trim kits! I loved the RED trim.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 26, 2019)

Am I in the club?



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...h-related-purchase-thread.225885/post-4020255

GPU might have a bit more to give but I'll play it safe for now, memory is close to max I'm going to get. Had the driver go unresponsive when I pushed the mem higher before.
Card takes up three slots if anyone was considering it for purchase but the heatsink is massive.






robot zombie said:


> Well, since we're all sharing the same bus now I'll join in. New RTX 2060 owner, here. Nabbed an Asus Strix 2060 OC. I wanted the best 1080p GPU upgrade I could get to replace my very, very cheap used RX 580 stopgap and last until my next monitor upgrade in maybe a coupla years, possibly longer depending on how the card holds up. Wanted to buy new this time. Think it'll fit the bill. Thus far performance on AAA titles has been flawless with everything pretty much maxed. And with the beefy cooler on this card, it runs pretty quiet while boosting up to ~2ghz. No need to OC, I guess. Pretty sweet to have a lower-msrp card that, with the factory OC, gives you at least 1070ti-like levels of performance, sometimes even trades blows with a stock 1080, and still runs cool/quiet. Probably the only thing in this build I don't get the urge to mess with. Happy to let it go and do good on its own.
> 
> Never had a Strix card - always wanted one because I like the unique and evil, borg-like look they have and they're always really well made, but I couldn't justify the markup to next-tier levels. This time it was $399 over all of the $350 two-fans so I said what the hell and went for the fancy, marked-up one with the sharp looks and nice cooler, seeing as how I'm keeping it for awhile. I think the founders was actualy going for more at the time. When you're already dropping a few hundred, $50 more isn't really THAT much to have something significantly nicer. It's not like it costs ridiculously more than a base model. While the 2070 base models are still kind of overpriced by comparison and NOS 10-series aren't even competitive for most models I'd actually want.
> 
> ...


It's back to Nvidia for me since the Geforce GTX 660, the RX 480 which I only payed $170 for a few years ago has served me well. Since moving up in resolution from 1080P the RX 480 is struggling to keep frame rates up or resort to dialing back on the quality settings. I'd rather max out quality settings so I've been looking at the GTX 1660 Ti or as I voted along time back the 2060. Nothing against AMD's Vega 56 since I was considering it but I figured I'd give Nvidia another go. 

I seen Bestbuy has gotten in more of the 2060 brands/models besides the FE, a eVGA 1660 Ti for $320, and the MSI RTX 2060 Gaming Z same one TPU reviewed. Bestbuy wanted $400 at their website so I went around checking prices turns out they weren't trying to price gouge except for the local store wanted $420. I took advantage of their price match guarantee got the card for $390 without the shipping charge so I consider it a score.

So far I'm enjoying the card even though I haven't ran any games yet. Doesn't make a tick sound I would get with the XFX RX 480 when the fans kick on when the temperature gets above 50c.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 30, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Am I in the club?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...h-related-purchase-thread.225885/post-4020255
> 
> GPU might have a bit more to give but I'll play it safe for now, memory is close to max I'm going to get. Had the driver go unresponsive when I pushed the mem higher before.
> ...


Coming from something like that, I know you'll enjoy that card. I made a similar jump coming from a 580 and now I don't know how I ever dealt with that. Only major difference is that I stayed at 1080p, where the 2060 absolutely kills. I'm sure it's great at 1440 too 

Like man... my 580 was just so damned loud. Not to mention it was really heating up my sitting area. I got so used to it I never realized. I also never realized how stuttery it was. Like it's completely playable and always held consistent frame rates at the settings I ran, but even then it was just kinda jaggy. It's something I felt more than I saw. I'd be curious to see the difference in frame times and minimums. I'm betting there are tons of little dips my FPS counter just doesn't show. Don't get me wrong those are still awesomely good for the money, but the 400/500 series are starting to show their age. 1660ti is very good for what it is, but makes no sense for me when I can spend just a little more and have a much better card + RT to at least try out if not actually use. Buying that thing would just be an exercise in buyer's remorse. I figure if you take this stuff seriously, spend a little more and make it worth it when you can afford to.

I snatched a 580 4gb super-cheap as a stopgap to recoup later, back when mining made prices everywhere completely insane. I was also considering Vega as my final leap. Having a decent card that begs me to mess with it is up my alley. I also thought about a 1080 as a guaranteed winner. No doubt I'd have enjoyed either one. Both were just too expensive for me to justify back then. And by the time they came down, we knew nvidia was priming up, even if we didn't know what for. And then RTX arrived with it's mega-expensive, super-fancy, high-end models and I was very disappointed. I said to myself I would've been happier with a reasonably priced uptick in straight performance, as did the majority of us.

And then the 2060 dropped... right at my target performance - and I was glad I waited. For the role it plays you cannot ask for a better option. I don't even regret spending $400 on the most overbuilt one. The cooler on it is badass. Being a cut-down 2070, the 2060 winds up running pretty cool on its own. And then I'm looking at benchmarks and seeing OC'd ones rolling with some of last gen's top-tier cards, at a lower MSRP... I didn't even care about RTX, I expected it to suck honestly. But factoring that out, the 2060 is one of the best GPUs you can have for the long haul if you're not interested in 4K or really high refresh rates. Sure, sometimes older cards compete or even exceed a little, but that's really only on the used market and only sometimes. Not to mention they're potentially pretty old cards at this point - so even though you may save, you're still paying so much more than they will ever be worth in a year. And then any other card you'd be looking to buy for that money that's better is such a minor difference you might as well pick out your own nice new card instead. That or you really go hunting for sales with your finger on the trigger. You won't be saving enough money to make going through any more trouble worth it imo... not when there's a really solid option fresh on the market at a decent price. No need to complicate it. Just take the safe bet, yanno?

I dunno, that's what I was thinking about when I bought mine. And thus far I have zero regrets. Actually I'm quite excited and satisfied with it.

I wanted to say a little about my experience with RTX and wound up just going on and on. I'm not normal - my brain thinks it is on adderall all of the time. But it's there for those who wish to read... some people in this thread might appreciate it, though I don't think my opinion is a popular one.


Spoiler



I've spent quite a good chunk of time examining RTX in Metro Exodus at this point. About as much time as I've played with RTX off. And I gotta say, the global illumination really is impressive. It's one of those things where at first you kind of think to yourself that it's interesting but not really worth it. And then after leaving it on for a while the differences become un-seeable. I can't go back with this game now. It's become cliche now, but everything does just look more right. It's about the little things you take for granted. Many games fake it well, but no game I've ever seen has looked like this. GI specifically makes the visuals considerably more convincing and immersive. And now when I see other games, they don't look the same as they used to. They seem flatter and somehow less appealing. I don't as easily believe it is a real space. I see this even in Metro with RTX on vs off.

You don't really need to check out a deep analysis to grasp what's happening. Just play the game with GI on for a while and it'll start jumping out at you. At many points it is very drastic and positive. I feel like people who dismiss it are only looking at screenshots (which do no justice - there needs to be movement so you can fully see how the light behaves) and youtube videos and then drawing the rest from word of mouth. They don't own a card that can run it, which leaves their view up to inference. And I think it's not all sour grapes. It's just people trying to look honestly, but not being able to see the full picture and understandably not being convinced enough to pay dues and find out. I was in that camp myself. But it simply is not possible to take a cross-section and say "This is what it is." That's not the nature of it.

I mean... people are partially right. The changes are small. But the impact is huge.

When you actually sit down with it, it is legitimately very cool stuff. You know... play a game, be immersed, toggle it here and there, see how you really feel. It's mostly about subtle details combining to make up a gestalt. And it's not like you have to hone in on them individually to see it - you almost miss out when you do. I think that's where people have been overthinking it - myself included. If you're looking at a still image or a clip and isolating every change, you won't see as much. But it's literally changing the entire image, often in a big way overall. The impression as a whole is pretty major. It's like it's only when you're NOT looking for it that you can't not notice it. But I see now that you really kinda do have to try it to know what it's worth to you. The entire atmosphere from start to finish changes drastically. I don't believe for a second that anything like it has quite been done through traditional means. Some games come close. But I'm betting that as this improves it will make those games look dated real easy.

I also wonder if maybe a good chunk of people have seen a glimpse and rejected it on a knee-jerk to things surrounding it... ...and if maybe more people who do think it's cool don't say so because it opens them up to the tired arguments of the crowd and the media, when all they wanna do is share enthusiasm. The culture surrounding this stuff sucks man. I don't know where to start with all of the silly little things that swathes of people have taken and ran with based on the first piece of information they got. What is the market share on RTX cards right now? How many people actually own one and have truly experienced it for themselves? Something about the way people talk about it... some of the frequent subjects... it makes me think it's less about actual merit and more about reputation. Skeptical people talking to skeptical people, just reinforcing _ideas_ more than actual observation. I understand it and honestly fault nobody for that.

I'm just as susceptible as anyone. I only saw a little and bought into the narrative. That's the nature of human interaction. It's just that sometimes it isn't productive in that it steers one away from independent thinking, because you're already at the same point as everyone else your brain says you don't need to investigate. Funny things happen when people spend too much time talking among themselves and not enough seeking experiences that are actually relevant to the conversation. It becomes a vicious cycle of people just reading/hearing things from each other and then repeating/validating them. Mutual mass exposure to a socially constructed idea of how things are making it as good as true in everyone's minds. I gotta tell ya'll, in my short time back in the PC world, that is a rampant problem. If I had a nickel for every time I saw a bunch of people repeating something I knew from direct experience to be completely untrue... even clearly knowledgeable and highly intelligent people do it! People I respect and who's opinions I trust to hold weight. Idk, sliding off...

That's why, in spite of me having my own negative opinions, I decided not to talk too much about it with people. I figured I should probably see it for myself first so I could temper what people say with reality. And I'm glad I did because my opinion changed a lot.

And don't get me wrong. Not all the nay-sayers are wrong. There are real flaws and concerns. I have seen some rightly critical comments here on this forum. I just think it's been blown wayyy up by people putting whatever suits them under the microscope. Criticism over things it is not, rather than what it is.

I dunno... I appreciate it more than I think a lot of people do. And I am someone who did not believe in RTX. I was chomping at the bit for a new GPU with better performance for less money - nothing more or less, and definitely not some weird, experimental, expensive doohickey. Dismissed the whole line of RTX cards because of it. I also haven't spent much time looking into it. I just didn't care. So my opinion is based mostly on experience - not what other people say about it. I bought a 2060 because I felt the performance was what I needed for a price I could stomach. It just so happened to have RTX features and I ended up liking what I saw.



Worth saying, my 2060 handles this game just fine with RTX on high and running high settings. I only disable tessellation, which I struggle to see the difference with anyway. Not even remotely unplayable. It holds 60fps for 90% of the entire game this way. The other 10% are momentary dips into the 50's. I can turn it down to medium and get 60 throughout. Which, honestly I don't get why anyone would think that was all that bad. To me, it's actually awesome to see convincing GI running like that on a card within reach in such short order. It plays and looks phenomenally good this way. For something like this from such a taxing game, that's about all you can ask. Personally I'm impressed it actually works at a daily usable capacity, let alone offers real improvements, you know? With RTX on high and settings on high or medium, it runs pretty much the same as ultra/RTX off, but looks noticeably better. That aside I think it's a little to silly to expect to always be wowed by something that's completely new and experimental. Maybe it's me. I have a hard time understanding why for so many people it is as if it's worthless if it isn't immediately manifested in full form the day they first hear of it. For what it is, RTX was a huge step to take imo. Criticism is one thing, yanno?

I'm starting to get it now. I would love to see this stuff explored more with dedicated hardware in the future. The GI side of RTX is at least the real deal. It really blew my mind open. The implications when this picks up are significant. For all of its problems it is better than a lot of people give it credit for being. Part of that is probably because we're only seeing it on super-demanding, already graphically state-of-the-industry games. The difference won't be as noticeable and it's going to kick the shit out of your system every time. Metro seems to be taking after Crysis, it's so punishing. Even without RTX, it is designed to devour frames and pixels and look its best doing it. I think on less-demanding games, being able to utilize GI via RT would be huge. It just makes sense in that it is a way for people to more easily make better-looking games. And I'm thinking a lot of those games would probably play a lot better than what we have for RT options now, too.

Just my take. People said this wasn't possible. That it didn't work. As if only an idiot could be happy with any of these GPU's. I'm confused now, because that's not what I'm seeing. It's still in the oven yet, absolutely, but the potential is undeniable. It actually does work. And what it is already capable of is significant to my eyes. Whether or not it is or is not this or that does not matter, so long as it looks better and can run reasonably well. It's not about whether it is true RTRT. Everything it games is faked. It's always about whether it can offer more than is already available. I think it can. This stuff could do wonders for games where super-high frame rates matter less than atmosphere and visual appeal. And then on top of that the raw power is still respectable. They're still the best gaming GPU's around.

I frankly don't see how it won't catch on eventually. It will win people over when the time is right and people find something else to bandwagon on. I think it would be a terrible shame if something so cool never took off because of it being too expensive and having a botched launch, or because people simply refuse it. As the tech grows it will undoubtedly become a better way to do things. I take back most of the bad things I've ever said about it. I'm now feeling even better about my purchase. Not only is this particular card solid, but it was totally worth buying-in just to see a little of what this whole RT thing is about.

As much as I absolutely love many of the things AMD has done and strongly dislike some of nvidia's practices, they did a good thing. The chips are formidable and raytracing is very interesting. And to people who hate nvidia for their delivery of their "RTRT" implementation, just keep in mind that they can't keep something like that to themselves! Things won't always be like this. Personally what I'm seeing is that the industry has already latched on the idea of RTRT and it is only a matter of time before those efforts surface.

It's like, RTRT drops and suddenly everybody knows all about it. He knows it's the most revolutionary thing ever. She knows it's a complete waste that will never do anything good for anyone and only serves to part people from their money. The truth is nobody knows what this stuff means for us in the end. Personally I think it shows a lot of promise and I'll be very interested to see where it goes. I think it could be pretty neat. Best case, I get a chance to see a wider variety of RTX-enabled games with this card before it's time to buy a new one. All I ask of it is a chance to see more of what can be done with it. Rest of the time, I'll enjoy having what is more and more shaping up to be my ideal GPU for a good while, RT be damned.



Also... DLSS looks terrible in Metro. How is it that shmutzy? It looks like... ooo! 720p poorly upscaled on a 1440p monitor! Fancy that, heh. It really is that bad, though. Maybe over time it will get refined, but right now it's making TAA look crisp. I feel like it actually kind of killed nvidia on selling the RT side to people. If it worked it would be the perfect compliment and everything would've taken flight in a big way. As it is now it's just another reason for people to discount RTX as a whole. They'll have to find other ways to get performance up, most likely. As much as people like to rag on it, I think they're coming from a good starting point. Realize that's all it is and it's actually pretty cool.

Hope yall are enjoying your cards. It's too quiet here.


----------



## overvolted (Mar 30, 2019)

Strix 2060 here. Nothing but happy and glad I didn't spend any more than that. Plays anything awesome at 2560, stays nice and cool and looks great.
No issues whatsoever. Got it as an open box for 320 bucks. Card was still factory sealed in the bag.

I also own an MSI Gaming Z version in my other machine. Just as good, though the ASUS is a bit faster.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 30, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> according to msi ab oc scanner must be run at the defaults


Tried it out of curiosity the first day with my card, and it came back with another 77 MHz on top of the factory oc.

Since then running 105 MHz+ over stock and bumped mem to 750 MHz+. Maxed power limit to 105.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 30, 2019)

Evga 2080 Black Edition here. https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-2081-KR


----------



## NoJuan999 (Mar 31, 2019)

I upgraded fron an EVGA GTX 1060 3 GB to an MSI GTX 1660 TI Armor OC. The difference is Amazing!!!


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Mar 31, 2019)

RTX 2060 Gigabyte OC.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 31, 2019)

Keep em coming folks! Nice cards!


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 31, 2019)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHA. The Leather Jacket Man™ blesses all. It's a 2080 XC Ultra BTW.



All I could think of picking up this 3-slot monstrosity in my hands, was: BEEF.

Like, holy crap, this actually weighs more than Palit JetStream cards, which are already heavy in their own right.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 14, 2019)

Had a good chance to take some quik-n-schittie (TM) pictures of my Strix 2060 today. Figured I'd yank it out and snap a few photos since I was going to be opening the case anyway. Bear with me on the quality... it's been years since I've used an SLR in manual mode and even when I was competent, that was on a 35mm film kit, not the DSLR setup I apparently own now... and have unknowingly had tucked away for years. Funny, the things that turn up in storage. it's like a whole new world and I don't know where to start with actually using it properly. Too much to do today to really work it out. Just couldn't wait. Anyway...





















I do not have the skill to capture how nice this card truly is. A lot of cards have moved through my hands in the past year. Some of them were faster, but none of them were nicer. This may actually be the nicest card I have ever held in my hand. I mean... look at it. Nothing else like it in the looks department. And that is a cooling solution, man! Other cards do similar things. None do it as well. Well worth the $400 over the $350-$380 options available at the time. I knew this the moment I took it out of the box. You pick it up and it's just like "Oh damn... _wow_." Build is just beyond anything I've seen recently. People rag on the Strix cards for being too expensive. I guess you can drop $100 more on the most basic 2070. But I say if you're already well-covered by the performance bracket you've settled on, can still stretch out a little and you want the absolute highest quality you can get in the 20-series, it doesn't get much better. Only a handful really match it and none of those are 2060's. Snipe it out if you gotta. Other cards I previously thought were great are kind of ehh next to this thing. Recently, I've been jealous of the GPU's I've dropped in builds I've done for other people... not so much now. No exaggeration, these things are seriously, seriously nice. Plenty of other _fantastic_ cards out there now, but they are not this.

The cooler and that metal brace make it for me. The board itself is fantastically overdone, complete with the silly spare 6-pin (which I frankly don't mind as most PSU's you'd want to use are good for it anyway and it is still nice to have,) but the cooler design is something else and the resulting cooling performance is undeniable. 5 heatpipes running through an extremely thick, dense fin array. And by that I mean the fins themselves are beefy. That radiator is CHUNKY man. Additionally, the thick, metal "GEFORCE RTX" bracket you see on the side runs over most of the PCB, not only bracing the card from any sag, but also providing a nice, big surface for heat from the components and PCB to traverse, leaving the heatsinks to carry only the heat of more cooling-critical stuff. It makes direct contact with all of your memory chips as well as several other components on the board. It really works too. This is the heaviest card I've ever held, but it sags less than some cards that are half its weight. I only saw it today, in specific photos I took. In person it looks perfectly plumb and true. Most would look at it and say it has no sag at all.

So many other nice little touches with this card. Dual bios, RGB off button. Black bracket. Fan and RGB headers... also just a lot of other nice little touches with the whole build. They spared nothing and it shows when you sit down and just look at it and all of these little things they did with it jump out at you. I cannot possibly show all of the details that make this card so nice. Honestly my only complaint is ketchup/mustard/blueberry fan cables.  I _could_ fault the backplate for not actually making any contact, but with the cooler design, does it really need to? *shrugs* I think it's a nice looking backplate and the RGB logo looks sweet. The RGB also is not multi-addressable. It all does one color. You'd figure if any card would have it... but I still can't fault it too much there. Logo is up to taste, but I think most people would find the rest of the RGB to be very well done, with the lovely glow it casts on the heatsink.

I really could go on and on about this card. So much to like about it. It's one of those things you look at and think "Wow, that is really nice, but I'll never own one." It's an exciting moment when you finally do get something like that all to yourself. I've had it for a little while now and I still find myself enamored with it at times. It is without a doubt my favorite part in this build!

The thing is pretty massive, though. Big AND heavy. I have cartoonish hands and it barely fits. This was a difficult shot to take. Feels about as awkward as trying to hold up an actual brick. Definitely not a brick though!




Juust fits in my S340 Elite. Nice and cozy 





Spending some time with it, I've gotten the fan curves as low as I want to go. I've hit a stable 2.1ghz overclock and the fans still keep up great - still won't pass 70C and only comes close with RTX enabled. Otherwise it chugs along down in the 60's. If not for these being so locked down I have no doubt that it would go further. Would be very interesting to see an unlocked BIOS for it... as if that'll ever happen. I'm still going back and forth between OC and stock, debating if it's worth the very slight increase in fan noise and 10C temperature delta. I mean the thing is super-quiet, so it's negligible. And still far from throttling. Just don't know yet. Stock, it boosts to something like 1980mhz. I wanted to capture some screenshots of things like this today, but my AC took a crap and it's climbing above 80F in here right now, so it's kinda pointless to look at temperatures, meaning I'd be putting it through the ringer twice to gather everything I want to show you guys.


----------



## racer243l (Apr 14, 2019)

Asus Strix RTX 2080 Ti Black Ops 4 Edition here as well 
Didn´t know they were limited to 500 units... still doesn´t cover the fact that it's a relatively bad overclocker which might get me to grab a Matrix.
Did +900Mhz on memory but crashes now after about an hour and core maxes out at 2010Mhz.


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 14, 2019)

Here is my 2080


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2019)

Just got a MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio













						I scored 19 710 in Fire Strike
					

Intel Core i7-6700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 10, 2019)

Did some GPU OC-ing, the core doesn't like to be OC'd so I went with a +1000 vram OC, I just needed 5 more points but +1050 for some reason gave me a lower score in 3dMark.






Edit:
Did one more run +1025 vram, and finally!!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 21, 2019)

Port Royal













						I scored 6 426 in Port Royal
					

Intel Core i7-6700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 17, 2019)

After a brief experience with AMD 5700XT (great card, driver issues) I am back with Nvidia (forced) . Got a Palit RTX2070 SUPER JetStream - it was 529£ and I bought it for 487£ after a discount.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 17, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> After a brief experience with AMD 5700XT (great card, driver issues) I am back with Nvidia (forced) . Got a Palit RTX2070 SUPER JetStream - it was 529£ and I bought it for 487£ after a discount.


Nice card! Out of curiosity, what were your problems with 5700XT?


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 25, 2019)

Recently upgraded to RTX2060 Super. So far this card satisfies all my gaming needs, even in 4K.
I really wanted to go all-out Team Red, but 5700XT was out of stock everywhere.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> I really wanted to go all-out Team Red, but 5700XT was out of stock everywhere.


Yeah, that's been a real problem everywhere, the Ukraine is not alone.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 26, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, that's been a real problem everywhere, the Ukraine is not alone.


At least these were in stock for a short time (and they are back now, though at slightly inflated price). Seems like with my luck I managed to miss a brief window of RX5700XT being out of stock, and getting the only AIB card that did not participate in RTX bundle promo...


----------



## racer243l (Sep 26, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, that's been a real problem everywhere, the Ukraine is not alone.


Hm, not in Germany curiously. 23 diffrent models available right now.

Anyway my 2080 Ti is dying by artifacting like crazy in idle and load


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2019)

racer243l said:


> Anyway my 2080 Ti is dying by artifacting like crazy in idle and load


That should be under warranty. Contact the maker!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 26, 2019)

what's your core oc tu104 card users ?
my 2070 super is 2085mhz stable,both rtx and non-rtx load.
haven't tried more and probably never will.


----------



## racer243l (Sep 26, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That should be under warranty. Contact the maker!


I will since the card is from december 2018 it still is in warrenty


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 26, 2019)

racer243l said:


> Hm, not in Germany curiously. 23 diffrent models available right now.
> 
> Anyway my 2080 Ti is dying by artifacting like crazy in idle and load



When did it start artefacting? And was it overclocked (memory)? I've overclocked the core but not the memory. Still running okay...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 26, 2019)

I wonder if super cards are affected.
I'm running a hefty oc on the memory and waiting for it to fail.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 26, 2019)

My 2080Ti is probably one of constantly tortured. OCed and maxed out daily usage on CUDA cores and Tensor cores. Still going strong for a first batch launch card. I guess time will tell


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> My 2080Ti is probably one of constantly tortured. OCed and maxed out daily usage on CUDA cores and Tensor cores. Still going strong for a first batch launch card. I guess time will tell


The thing is, it didn't happen to all of them. You'll likely be fine long term.


----------



## racer243l (Sep 26, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> When did it start artefacting? And was it overclocked (memory)? I've overclocked the core but not the memory. Still running okay...


Two days ago, nothing on mondayand started on tuesday. Memory is Micron and was overclocked 800Mhz. But it´s not having space invaders or XD artifacts but horizontal lines which look like dupelicates like a couple rows of pixels below the artifact


xkm1948 said:


> My 2080Ti is probably one of constantly tortured. OCed and maxed out daily usage on CUDA cores and Tensor cores. Still going strong for a first batch launch card. I guess time will tell


Mine has done a solid 300h+ of gaming plus like 100h of cuda rendering without issues


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 10, 2019)

Undervolting on Turing is amazing. Lower temp, lower noise and better performance.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Undervolting on Turing is amazing. Lower temp, lower noise and better performance.


Noise? My 2080 even when it's ramped up can barely be heard. What model do you have?

Granted, I haven't tried to undervolt mine..


----------



## erixx (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi there, just found this Lounge!  Thanks for creating it. I've had the FE, Duke and now Trio X, so I went from morer beautiful to more ugly, but that's ok. Will post some pics and benchies later.


----------



## racer243l (Nov 11, 2019)

An update on my "dying" 2080 Ti. Turned out it was the monitor combined with a unhealthy dose of paranoia. Never saw anything like that flickering before. Also, no LG anymore for me.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 11, 2019)

Instead of going with a 2070 or 2080 super to stick in my wife's ryzen build I grabbed myself a 2080 ti instead.


----------



## erixx (Nov 12, 2019)

Here some proofs of Lounge membership

Look how large it is. My mobo is E-ATX and it nearly touches the cooling reservoir. But as the adagio says: bigger is cooler, so yes, it is big and stays cool even under stress. (about 5ºC less than founders edition)
It's MSI RGB lights are nice, but useless, they don't report anything, not heat, % use, or music sync like Asus Aura does. Maybe a software feature update can bring it?
Last pic is my selfmade support, easiest install ever! ;-)
Check the PCI-E power cables "inchillada", man this cards needs something like the EVGA adaptor "L". Anyway I don't do modding contests!


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 29, 2020)

Late to the party, got one of these babies:






Humble 1650S, does 2055MHz, doesn't break 65º, no RGB, as it should be. No more terrible AyyMD integrated graphics drivers.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> Late to the party, got one of these babies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better late than never!


----------

